
SPIR-V Compression - deverton
http://aras-p.info/blog/2016/09/01/SPIR-V-Compression/
======
joseraul
Such specialized filters can improve compression a lot. For instance, the e8e9
transform converts relative jumps to absolute jumps in x86 EXEs, increasing
compression because lots of jumps actually point to the same address.

[http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html#Section_571](http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html#Section_571)

------
giovannibajo1
Interesting experiment, I'm always curious about data-class-dependent filters
that affect compression.

In this case, I must say that it's not really exciting to see that, after all
this work, zstd level 20 is comparable. If I were to choose, I wouldn't add a
complex filter (which might even bring bugs) for a 1% final gain, but YMMV.

~~~
fulafel
The table says Zstd 20 gets down to 339.4 kB without the filter and 226.7 kB
with the filter. This seems like a very good result for the filter.

~~~
giovannibajo1
Ah thanks, for some reason I misread the table. Yes indeed, very good results.

------
erichocean
Somewhat mis-leading graphs since higher-quality zlib compression levels
weren't evaluated. Zstd is DOA thanks to Facebook's patent poison pill.

------
ajosh
This was a fun read for sure. It's always inspiring to see someone take on a
new domain, learn something and produce something functional.

